# Pics are finally turning out decent



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

Here is a couple of shots from this past weekend, just thought i would share.


----------



## Shockwave179 (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice..I like those alot enough to use them as a background possibly.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow, that has to be photo-shopped right?


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

MrAirbags said:


> Wow, that has to be photo-shopped right?


only p-choped to touch up color. the rest is all camera



Shockwave179 said:


> Nice..I like those alot enough to use them as a background possibly.


what's your e-mail and i'll get them to you after i get off work


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice.

What kind of camera, lens and settings?

Alex


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What kind of camera, lens and settings?
> 
> Alex


Nikon D50 outfit
I believe it is the 18-55mm lens
I have a haze filter on

and i would have to look into the exif data to get settings. I'll look real quick


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Very Nice...excellent shots


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing...truely amazing...very very nice pictures


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

bimmerboy91 said:


> Nikon D50 outfit
> I believe it is the 18-55mm lens
> I have a haze filter on
> 
> and i would have to look into the exif data to get settings. I'll look real quick


very nice pics! I've been a casual photographer for years and never took a nature shot that good. Did you use a tripod or was that hand-held? Also would be curious w f-stop/shutter speed you used.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Just for kicks I'll try to guess.....

F8 @ 2ec ISO-200 (on a tripod)


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

*!*

Whoppas! those are excelent shots. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nice shots - even for a Nik*n! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Nice shots - even for a Nik*n! :thumbup:
> 
> .


hey now.....


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

Rob V said:


> Just for kicks I'll try to guess.....
> 
> F8 @ 2ec ISO-200 (on a tripod)


i'll let ya'll now when i get home...im at work :thumbdwn:


----------



## classic325 (Feb 13, 2006)

hey bimmerboy i know this is a little late on the reply ...heh.... but a few of those pics aren't working and i was wondering if you could send me some more pics of your car....i really like it...


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

ya, pics are down


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, I thought i twas just me not seeing em since everyone was saying how nice they are. PHew!


----------



## classic325 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHAT WHEELS ARE THOSE....i dig em


----------

